# Police shot dogs after alleged attack



## Joe Malek (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Police+shoot+dogs+dead+after+alleged+attack/1513113/story.html


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Never ceases to amaze me. Reading the comments posted to that article, most feel the police were not justified, shouldn't have done it, over-reacted, yada, yada, yada. The report to the police, according to the article was; the dogs were acting aggressively. The police arrive and say the dogs approached them aggressively. They weren't looking for these dogs, they were sent to them because of a citizen complaint. If they weren't lose none of this would have happened. 

DFrost


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Talk about gun ho cops jeez why didnt they wait for animal control unless someone was in real danger or fire a shot in the air.

Thats something that always amazes me why not waste one round in the air instead of crap load into the dogs.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Talk about gun ho cops jeez why didnt they wait for animal control unless someone was in real danger or fire a shot in the air.
> 
> Im pretty sure firing a random round in the air in a populated area isn't a good idea.:roll:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Not only isn't it a good idea, warning shots have been prohibited for years by most departments.

DFrost


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

your kidding right your argument and rolling your eyes at firing a round into the air over firing rounds at knee height depending on the dog](*,) .Im just thinking of the dogs owners and the people around if I was the officer i would rather scare it off rather then shoot it thats just me

when shot into the air thats where it goes when your firing at dogs what if you miss your still firing in a populated area now at knee level or higher.Im sure the officers are no idiots but even a tazer would be better then shooting the dogs.

I know when i go shooting I always check whats in front of me but in the heat of the moment who can say.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

So what about a friggin tazer there seems to be a lot of cops using them on crazy meth heads over there you dont go blowing there heads of if you dont have to.

David im no expert on firing warning shots and what dept does what but as a citizen this would seem to be something that comes to mind

Maybe my comment about gun ho cops is a bit offensive to some but i just want to highlight there must be better ways to deal with these matters what about the dog that didnt even show aggresion to the man who put the first complaint in the first place they still capped it.

I also agree that the dogs if not controllable shouldnt be free and the whole thing wouldnt have happened but people make mistakes.And another thing i agree on is the cops are always the bad guys which isnt fair either there just doing a job.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I was braced up by an adult Dobie at one campground and a pack of dogs at another. In either case if I would have been armed I would probably have shot the dog(s). I am so tired of people blaming those that react.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Honestly, I'm not offended. It's something police put up with all the time. It started because a citizen called and said the dog was aggressive towards him. The police arrive and state the dogs were aggressive to them. they shot the dogs. I wasn't there and won't second guess them. NOt all police have tazers, don't know if these officers did or not. IT's funny none of the stories question the original caller's honesty about the dogs being aggressive. He went inside to protect himself. The police don't have that option. At any rate, say what you will, in my mind, they did what they felt they needed to do. I'm sure the department will conduct an investigation, the media will castigate the officers, the fluffy pet people will raise hell and say how easy it is to capture dogs and find their rightful owners. Of course nothing will be said about the dogs being lose. In the end, the next time a citizen calls about aggressive dogs, the police will act the same way and shoot the dogs if they feel there is a threat because we usually end up doing the dirty work. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

After shooting the dogs....and reloading, I would go looking for the owners that let the dog's run loose. 
Where the hell is that "random shot fired in the air" going to come down? 
There was some Newton guy that figured that out.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQNxx634_bw


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQNxx634_bw


 
Good video of an "ideal" situation but I'm guessing the "ideal" situation is more the exception then the rule in LE work.
Because of the video it's also quite obvious what happened there but I'll never 2nd guess LE based on a "news report". 
Those folks can ****up a story on how to boil water!

I'll also state that I HATE the word "Alleged" !
It kept me from Federal Jury Duty (wanted to go) when I gave my opinion on "allegid" aboout some clown that "allegidly" took under age gals across the state line for "selling". He also "allegidly" had a couple of sawed off shotguns in his car and he was a convicted felon.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

The police do wear the brunt if you feel threatened you have a right to protect yourself.And certainly dogs are not easy to catch may run for days on the loose and may run into children etc. better to act quickly and not let it get out of hand.

I dont blame anyone for reacting cops do what they have to but as a dog lover I hate to see dogs go down like this I blame the owners.Im also curious is there a protocol to these incidents or are the police just to act on there discretion are they suppose to wait for animal control unless there is a real threat?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok Ok maybe firing into the air isnt such a great idea but thats not really the point it was just a thought if there are other actions like a tazer etc.God give somepeople an inch.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Brad in my area, animal control call us to contain the animal for them. And I guess since we dont live on the bottom of the globe our shots fall back to Earth. Being in Australia, I guess they just fall off into space.   Couldn't pass on that one. LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That provided video was an example of an officer that, in my opinion, decided it was unsafe to use a firearm. One of them did have a tazer and it worked well. One consequence, the dog is now loose, hopefully it will comeback to the owner without harming anyone. It was aggressive and given time, may well have attacked someone. Maybe it's the outward signs of confidence most officers display when arriving at a scene. The take charge attitude etc, moving forward when everyone else is either standing still of leaving, but dogs do, in my experience, seem to target police officers.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just lately, the police have been under fire a lot, G20, to mention just one case that's been make World News.

I can't comment on any of the cases that happen or happened but it got me thinking about the mistakes that the medical profession make where lives are lost or damaged, wrong leg amputated, wrong treatment etc. Here doctors are so protected, and, of course there are no videos.

I think people tend to forget that if everyone behaved responsibly, we wouldn't need to call out the police and, when they do come, they often have split second decisions to make.

Obviously there are black sheep in every profession but giive the guys a chance, you might need them one day:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------

